# Retaining wall



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Made from scrap slate tile:





















FYI, my inspiration was Ray Dunakin's thread: http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

That's very nice, Burl!

Did you break up the tile or use a tile saw to cut your pieces? 

Neal


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl, 
Nice work. How did you tie it in so it doesn't move when you backfill? By the way those steps are a little smaller then I had in mind. 
I've got some slate I've held up on using as I was afraid it would flake trying to cut it that small. 

Dave


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice! I like those slate stones.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Neal: I cut them up with a tile saw, then tumbled them in a cement mixer to round off the edges. 

Dave: there's nothing to tie it in. I will back fill with crusher run. It's pretty stable. And the thing probably weighs 100 pounds anyway.


----------

